# body dropped impala



## clownen

im in the process of bodydropping my 63 and was wondering if someone could measeure there impala when the seat is init . im only dropping it 3 inches but want to make sure i have pleanty of head room . im 6 foot so if you could measure from the seat (where your ass goes)at the highest point to the roof ?


----------



## clownen

im in a hurry sorry for any confusing above


----------



## maddogg20/20

> _Originally posted by clownen_@Dec 13 2008, 12:21 PM~12420709
> *im in a hurry sorry for any confusing above
> *


Wait till you have some free time before you cut up a vehicle.

Why are measurements of another impala even needed? 
Drop it where you like it, & then be done with it :dunno:

Don't forget to chop the seat frame down if it gets too cramped (if possible).


----------



## SWIPH

WHy not do a STOCK FLOOR ON AN IMPALA rather than a TRADITIONAL??


----------



## REV. chuck

if your worried about the room body dropping isnt your thing


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 13 2008, 06:24 PM~12422875
> *if your worried about the room  body dropping isnt your thing
> *


Thats why ya gotta stoc floor it- so you dont lose ANY headROom


----------



## clownen

i have the time for it i was talking about the sshity explination on why i needed the measurement .. my seats are at uphlstrey and i lost my measurements , i took time off of the impala to coach sons footbll team and just getting back to it


----------



## clownen

and even if i do a stock floor still gotta cut up the floor


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie

i'm bodydropping my deuce when it gets up to its garage. first off, its an X frame car; a traditional channeling wont make it look much more than a raised up center console, so the majority of the floor doesnt have to go anywhere.... and with 3" of channel, i doubt it will even touch the seat frame at all. now in the back, say.... trunk floor or maybe as far up front as the back seat floor pan, thats where you want to start your stock floor bodydrop. chances are, if your car is like mine, cutting it up and cleaning the metal and rewelding it will give it a new lease on life, not to mention give you some room to run new brake/fuel lines, paint the frame, do your suspension bushings and other shit that otherwise you'd be crawling under to fix or diagnose. i'm going to go ahead and clean and reinforce and paint the frame while the floors are gone, save some time and frustration while its all apart and staring at me. 

my only worry is if there is 3" of room to go up on the trunk floor.. if the frame will tuck with enough room or if it hits the tail light panel , and if the upper trunk floor hits the brace from the package shelf to the wheel well. since this is all going to be replaced with new metal, i can make it go wherever the hell i want it to. thats the glory of customizing! there are no wrong or rights, just make sure its square and plumb. 

at first i thought it was going to be too much work, but seeing the look of that 62 wagon laying rocker with 20s, i gotta do it. even the red coupe on 13's layed out looked so much better bodydropped. those few inches mean a lot when its on the ground!

just take your time, have a game plan and think it through, remember its ONLY METAL, dont rush and get ahead of yourself!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by clownen_@Dec 13 2008, 10:59 PM~12424655
> *and even if i do a stock floor still gotta cut up the floor
> *


YA- there is some TRIMMING OF COURSE-- but not anything like a TRADITIONAL


----------



## 16474

hi


----------



## 16474

Its been done a few times.. I have seen a 63 impala 2 door with a caprice frame
Stock Floored.. It was on ebay for like 2 months listed as a project...


Is this one real or photochopped?


----------



## spider97

> _Originally posted by GrandPrixOnThree_@Dec 14 2008, 09:38 AM~12426260
> *i'm bodydropping my deuce when it gets up to its garage. first off, its an X frame car; a traditional channeling wont make it look much more than a raised up center console, so the majority of the floor doesnt have to go anywhere.... and with 3" of channel, i doubt it will even touch the seat frame at all.  now in the back, say.... trunk floor or maybe as far up front as the back seat floor pan, thats where you want to start your stock floor bodydrop. chances are, if your car is like mine, cutting it up and cleaning the metal and rewelding it will give it a new lease on life, not to mention give you some room to run new brake/fuel lines, paint the frame, do your suspension bushings and other shit that otherwise you'd be crawling under to fix or diagnose. i'm going to go ahead and clean and reinforce and paint the frame while the floors are gone, save some time and frustration while its all apart and staring at me.
> 
> my only worry is if there is 3" of room to go up on the trunk floor.. if the frame will tuck with enough room or if it hits the tail light panel , and if the upper trunk floor hits the brace from the package shelf to the wheel well. since this is all going to be replaced with new metal, i can make it go wherever the hell i want it to. thats the glory of customizing!  there are no wrong or rights, just make sure its square and plumb.
> 
> at first i thought it was going to be too much work, but seeing the look of that 62 wagon laying rocker with 20s, i gotta do it. even the red coupe on 13's layed out looked so much better bodydropped. those few inches mean a lot when its on the ground!
> 
> just take your time, have a game plan and think it through, remember its ONLY METAL, dont rush and get ahead of yourself!!! :thumbsup:
> *



x2 i would channel it honestly i would just do a traditional on a truck cab thats about it. if i decide to build my marquis thats what i will be doing


----------



## clownen

i asked about channeling before and everybody said no dont do it and i have done a trad. bodydrop before but not a channel or stck floor would like to hannel it but cannt find any info on it..if someones got some info or pics that would help a ton ...thanks


----------



## clownen

does anyone have pics of a car channels int pics


----------



## 61CADDY2




----------



## ClassicGMJunkie

i think i'll stock floor the whole thing... since all new is going in, some 3x3 thinwall box can be set in at the top of the new inner rocker to provide the measurement; cause i dont want the floor bracing hitting the ground and possibly buckling the floor area. it would give more room for exhaust, hydro lines, all that shit. plus if i decided to paint under there, it would survive better.

i'm 5-6, no need for headroom in that bigass car, and plenty of leg room, might custom make the pedals but i had to to begin with. 

just like in bodywork, customizing doesnt really follow a " by the book" approach, its what u want and what ends up working!

and i got supremes on my 62 as well, that car is damn close to what my finished results will be! :biggrin:


----------



## 16474

Finish yours so we can see another one!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Dec 17 2008, 04:41 PM~12456911
> *Finish yours so we can see another one!!! :biggrin:
> *


soon my friend, soon! i am moving and putting the car in a climate controlled basement garage, so it will be getting some much needed attention in the coming months :biggrin:


----------



## IMPALAMAN1

YOU HAVE ABOUT 1.75" BETWEEN THE STOCK BODY AND THE FRAME AT THE FIREWALL. THAT IS WIT HTHE BODY MOUNT.... IF YOU DROP THE FACTORY BODY BUSHING MOUNTS DOWN YOU WONT HAVE TO MOVE THE FLOOR MUCH IF AT ALL. MY CONCERN IS GOING TO BE HOY MUCH THE CONSOLE AND TRANS HUMP ARE GOING TO RAISE. IF YOU ARE GOING THROUGH THIS MUCH TOUBLE TO LOWER THE BODY IM ASSUMING THAT THE SUSPENSION IS EITHER LIFTED OR BAGGED..... SO TO LAY THE FRAME YOU ARE GOING TO HAVE TO DO A BRIDGE AND BAG OFF THE REAREND..... SO YOU ARE GOINGTO CUT INTO THE STOCK FLOOR OF THE TRUNK ANYWAY. THE DRIVE SHAFT TUNNEL AFTER THE X OPENS BACK UP WILL NEED TO BE TRIMMED ANYWAY... SO GET THE CUTOFF WHEEL OUT AND MOVE THOSE BODY MOUNTS AND ADJUST THE TRUNK FLOOR ACCORDINGLY.


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie

i have yet to get under it and get all the measurements going as to clearances. the main thing is how far away the body is from the ground with the frame laying. that will make the determining drop... probably take mine to the ground laying on pinchwelds, then hammer them inward for clearance and not have the body itself on the ground, but give a small clearance.. rocker mouldings added will stick out and appear lower as well... i still wanna see up close pics and inside too.... 

also, thought about relocating of body mounts on frame insead of the metal on the firewall... make things easier and cleaner to do.... 

comments welcome!! :biggrin:


----------



## clownen

someone gotta have some more pics


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY2_@Dec 17 2008, 12:44 PM~12455530
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW!!! LAID THA FK OUT!!!! :0


----------



## Impslap

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY2_@Dec 17 2008, 11:44 AM~12455530
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow, that is one badass deuce. Any more info/links on it?
-Isaac


----------



## 61CADDY2




----------



## clownen

that is eactly what im going for with mine do u know anything about this car the bottom one


----------



## purpl7duece

> _Originally posted by clownen_@Dec 24 2008, 07:16 PM~12520554
> *that is eactly what im going for with mine do u know anything about this car the bottom one
> *


Grant Kustoms built it and it's in the club Severed Ties


----------



## lowlow1964

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: keep this up


----------



## My63impala

this is a dumb ? but what is a body drop is it were you cut the space from the frame to the body or what i got a 63 i want to lay down


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by My63impala_@Mar 7 2009, 04:43 PM~13210828
> *this is a dumb ? but what is a body drop is it were you cut the space from the frame to the body or what i got a 63 i want to lay down
> *



a traditional body drop is where u cut the floor away from the body lower the body till it sits on the pavemtna and weld the floor back in 


or you can do a stock floor and cut the needed space from the frame (a bitch on an impala i would think)

or you can channel around the frame basicly rising the floor to fit down over the frame


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 9 2009, 12:28 AM~13221980
> *a traditional body drop is where u cut the floor away from the body lower the body till it sits on the pavemtna and weld the floor back in
> or you can do a stock floor and cut the needed space from the frame (a bitch on an impala i would think)
> 
> or you can channel around the frame  basicly rising the floor to fit down over the frame
> *


i would go with the latter i dont think ive ever seen a channeled impala


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by SWIPH+Dec 13 2008, 07:20 PM~12422847-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHy not do a STOCK FLOOR ON AN IMPALA rather than a TRADITIONAL??
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2008, 07:26 PM~12422894
> *Thats why ya gotta stoc floor it- so you dont lose ANY headROom
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SWIPH_@Dec 14 2008, 12:52 PM~12427044
> *YA- there is some TRIMMING OF COURSE-- but not anything like a TRADITIONAL
> *



:twak:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Mar 9 2009, 04:50 AM~13222407
> *i would go with the latter i dont think ive ever seen a channeled impala
> *


id go with a traditional


----------



## low225

> _Originally posted by clownen_@Dec 14 2008, 05:41 PM~12428849
> *i asked about channeling before and everybody said no dont do it and i have done a trad. bodydrop before but not a channel or stck floor would like to hannel it but cannt find any info on it..if someones got some info or pics  that would help a ton  ...thanks
> *


a trad bd and channeling is the same thing


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY2_@Dec 17 2008, 11:44 AM~12455530
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## modelmangler

i worked on a 1960 impala with a body drop and an interior job........laid out, but the fabrictor used a 1986 caprice chassis, and shortened the rear section of the impala.......lots of custom skill was needed......and he has it.

it will be in the june/july issue of rod and custom, it was painted by gene whinfeild (? prper spelling) but it was an honor to work on such a car.


good luck on the build


----------



## blacksmith

> _Originally posted by low225_@Mar 9 2009, 11:48 AM~13225357
> *a trad bd and channeling is the same thing
> *


CORRECTION!! They are SIMILAR, but not the same thing. a traditional raises the whole frame. channeling only raises the floor directly above the frame rails, not the entire floor. now u know and knowing is half the battle
CHECK minitruckin's website. they did a channeling how-to.


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 9 2009, 01:42 PM~13225286
> *id go with a traditional
> *


with 14 inch extended uppers riding on the sidewall FTL


----------



## low225

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@Mar 9 2009, 02:01 PM~13225990
> *CORRECTION!! They are SIMILAR, but not the same thing. a traditional raises the whole frame. channeling only raises the floor directly above the frame rails, not the entire floor. now u know and knowing is half the battle
> CHECK minitruckin's website. they did a channeling how-to.
> *


its a channel where ever you cut it

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chopped_and_channeled


> *Channeling
> To Channel a car the body is also lowered over the frame by removing the floor & refastening it higher inside the body, causing the body to rest closer to the ground without altering the suspension. The overall effect is to give the car body a more massive appearance. Each automobile would have its own engineering challenges as far as modifying the various components of the chassis. Local laws may prevent making the modifications too extreme, and safety would dictate some restraint. Channeling is also popular amongst hot rod, leadsled and minitruck enthusiasts, though the latter refer to it as a "body drop".*


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by low225_@Mar 9 2009, 01:48 PM~13225357
> *a trad bd and channeling is the same thing
> *


no


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by low225_@Mar 9 2009, 04:05 PM~13226523
> *its a channel where ever you cut it
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chopped_and_channeled
> *


:roflmao:


what other useful information does wikepedia have for the custom car world 



channeling is sectioning and raising the section of the floorboard directly above the frame to clear the frame 

traditional body drop is DROPPING THE BODY around the frame 

you cut the floor pan out and DROP the BODY then reweld the floor pan in


----------



## REV. chuck

channeling











traditional


----------



## blacksmith

DID HE REALLY GO GET THE DEFINITIONS?? :twak: 


chuck!! we have lots to learn from wiki!! wikipedia has done numerous bodydrops and channels as well as everything else there is to do on earth! WIKI MUST BE RIGHT!!! :worship:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@Mar 9 2009, 09:40 PM~13230277
> *DID HE REALLY GO GET THE DEFINITIONS?? :twak:
> chuck!! we have lots to learn from wiki!! wikipedia has done numerous bodydrops and channels as well as everything else there is to do on earth!  WIKI MUST BE RIGHT!!!  :worship:
> *


i know thats where im going for advice when i get ready to do my stock floor


----------



## low225

no matter where you cut the floor and raise it you are creating a channel for the frame. thats where the term comes from. youre still lowering the body over the frame. that pic of a "channel" is a stock floor bd.


----------



## low225

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 9 2009, 08:56 PM~13230575
> *i know thats where im going for advice  when i get ready to do my stock floor
> *


you can ask me.... doored hard. not mine but i worked on it



















my advice to you is to save yourself the confusion and extend your rockers.... i can walk you through it if youd like.


----------



## blacksmith

YEEEEESH. U can tell people over and over that the sky is blue but some choose to call it orange. :banghead: 

(quote-low225):my advice to you is to save yourself the confusion and extend your rockers.... i can walk you through it if youd like.

who the fucks goin to extend their rockers??? did wikipedia feed you that bullshit also??? :thumbsdown: 

we have a failure to understand what a channel is...









lets put this into perspective. compare it to a body of water. on one hand you have a channel (channel). note its canal-channel likeness. on the other hand you have an ocean (traditional). note its vastness.


----------



## low225

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@Mar 10 2009, 12:52 AM~13233513
> *YEEEEESH. U can tell people over and over that the sky is blue but some choose to call it orange.  :banghead:
> 
> (quote-low225):my advice to you is to save yourself the confusion and extend your rockers.... i can walk you through it if youd like.
> 
> who the fucks goin to extend their rockers??? did wikipedia feed you that bullshit also??? :thumbsdown:
> 
> we have a failure to understand what a channel is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lets put this into perspective. compare it to a body of water. on one hand you have a channel (channel). note its canal-channel likeness. on the other hand you have an ocean (traditional). note its vastness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are you ok? look at how they channel model As nd modelTs they raise the whole floor. thats where the term cane from. then mini truckers came along and gave it another name. its all the same thing. the only way a body drop isnt a channel is if you build a frame that does not require any cutting of the floor.


i was adviseing *you* to just extend your rockers because you dont know what youre talking about.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by low225_@Mar 10 2009, 02:03 PM~13237425
> *are you ok? look at how they channel model As nd modelTs they raise the whole floor. thats where the term cane from. then mini truckers came along and gave it another name. its all the same thing. the only way a body drop isnt a channel is if you build a frame that does not require any cutting of the floor.
> i was adviseing you to just extend your rockers because you dont know what youre talking about.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:



evidently i know the difference between a traditional a channel and a stock floor 


yes they are all BODY DROPS they are all different ways of body dropping a vehicle


----------



## blacksmith

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
SO u dont have a truck? but have "worked" on one?? U MUST HAVE HELD THE FLASHLIGHT!! that yota aint shit to brag about son. it lays...thats good. crossmember with the big notch....not good. enjoy the freeway with the bag ontop of the axle. oh thats right u didnt know it would ride like shit cuz youve neva hit a switch. I'M READY TO EXTEND MY ROCKERS NOW


----------



## low225

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck+Mar 10 2009, 01:28 PM~13237632-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> evidently i know the difference between a traditional a channel and a stock floor
> yes they are all BODY DROPS   they are all different ways of body dropping  a vehicle
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i know the difference between what you think a channel and a body drop
> are. but i know theyre both the same thing. body drop is just the mini truck term for it. in other words i fully understand you. youre just wrong.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-blacksmith_@~~~
> *
> SO u dont have a truck? but have "worked" on one?? U MUST HAVE HELD THE FLASHLIGHT!! that yota aint shit to brag about son. it lays...thats good. crossmember with the big notch....not good. enjoy the freeway with the bag ontop of the axle. oh thats right u didnt know it would ride like shit cuz youve neva hit a switch. I'M READY TO EXTEND MY ROCKERS NOW*


thats my friends truck that i helped build the stock floor frame for. it no longer has the bags on the axle or that trianglated 4 link it has a wishbone 3 with bags on the lower arms. the notch is left over it wouldnt be there if it was my decision but its his truck 

and youre right i dont have a truck.i have a bagged buick electra that lays flat that i built in high school and drove every day. im also bagging a 54 chevy wagon for another friend. and when i get done with that im doing a 67 c10.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by low225_@Mar 10 2009, 04:35 PM~13238668
> *i know the difference between what you think a channel and a body drop
> are. but i know theyre both the same thing. body drop is just the mini truck term for it. in other words i fully understand you. youre just wrong.
> 
> *



:roflmao: 

the difference is the way its done the only thing thats the same is what is accomplished 


in actuality noones wrong


----------



## blacksmith

EVERYBODY HAPPY!!!! SO...HMMMM.... BODYDROPPED IMPALAS ARE SIC :biggrin:


----------



## reedwesd

My 64 is laying the X-member on the ground with 20’s and I have looked at bd my car. The only thing that I THINK that will keep you from laying the body on the ground is about a foot and half section up next to the fire wall (were the frame curves down and starts to run under the body) that hangs below the body. You can cut about a 1 ½” out of it and box it in and they would should be able to lay the body on the ground (body drop) and not have to cut the floor.


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Mar 9 2009, 03:52 AM~13222408
> *:twak:
> *



I jus happen to see this post of you quoptin me-- whats up with that shit- dont try and come at me like I dont know what the fuc Im talkin bout-- 
MY WORDS ARE GURANTEED


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by low225_@Mar 9 2009, 12:48 PM~13225357
> *a trad bd and channeling is the same thing
> *



DAMN- I wish i would have read more- this post right here shows me jus exactly how much you know..

The only thing the same about em is YOU CUT THE FLOOR--- BUT YOU DONT CUT IT THE SAME WAY -- well besides the tool you are using to do it..

You need to go do some more googling or somethin- cause aparently you dont know shit.. :uh:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by low225_@Mar 9 2009, 03:05 PM~13226523
> *its a channel where ever you cut it
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chopped_and_channeled
> *


GO bac to google school with onelowbull :uh:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by low225_@Mar 10 2009, 12:15 AM~13233342
> *no matter where you cut the floor and raise it you are creating a channel for the frame. thats where the term comes from. youre still lowering the body over the frame. that pic of a "channel" is a stock floor bd.
> *


Now Im tryin to decided which one of you LOWS is stupider- cause this is almost gettin to be funny as I sit here and read this stuff and know that you two actualy think you guys are right.......


----------



## tre5peter

I don't even know what to say about this crap. Here is the simple truth about each term.
Traditional body drop: cut away the body from the floor around the perimeter of the body. Drop the outer perimeter around the floor. Fill in the sides with new sheet metal, weld up the front and back.

Channeling: Cut away the portions of the floor above the frame rails, drop the body into the frame rails. Box in the areas around the frame rails pertruding into the floor.

Stock floor: Make a new, lower profile frame. (Most stock frame rails are 4"-7" tall. Replace that with a new 3"-4" rail and your body is now flush with the bottom of the frame. 

On the tahoe I am doing right now in the hydraulics section, I actually left the top and outer part of the c-channel frame and welded a new 2X4 rail inside of the stock frame. I then cut off the bottom of the frame that hangs lower than the new 2X4 rail.

I have done them all.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by reedwesd_@May 13 2009, 08:52 PM~13879113
> *My 64 is laying the X-member on the ground with 20’s and I have looked at bd my car.  The only thing that I THINK that will keep you from laying the body on the ground is about a foot and half section up next to the fire wall (were the frame curves down and starts to run under the body) that hangs below the body.  You can cut about a 1 ½” out of it and box it in and they would should be able to lay the body on the ground (body drop) and not have to cut the floor.
> *


post pics of the car


----------



## SwangalangsNV

the front of the body is the only thing that has to be cut to lay body on 64 or similar year imp and notch the frame in the rear


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SwangalangsNV_@May 13 2009, 11:48 PM~13881419
> *the front of the body is the only thing that has to be cut to lay body on 64 or similar year imp and notch the frame in the rear
> *


----------



## reedwesd

[/quote]

Did you have to notch your frame that much to lay the body on the ground or could you have done a mini notch?

This was a picture of it before I cut the fenders so I could lay the X-member (bags with drop spindles) no notch right now.


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie

looks like its a matter of a body drop to get it layin rocker with 13's or a small wheel/tire combo, but to lay frame with 20s is taking chassis work, regardless of a BD or stock height body, right???

so far from what i'm checkin on my deuce, it will take a chassis cut right after the torque box braces under the trunk metal , drop down to keep the stock floor depth and bumper mount height- there is NO room to raise the floor at the back because the taillights & trunk would be interrupted. the front end would be adjusted with a custom bumper mount and lower height radiator mount. firewall body mount boxes could be relocated upward since the body mounts are close to already as low on the frame as possible without bottoming out when frame is on the ground. 

i know i'm fucked by an inline 6 cause it wont clear afterwards, and the oil pan drain nut is gonna be screaming bloody hell too. a V8 is probably in the near future , something nasty like a buick 383 or something NON cliche' 350/t350 combo. 

it would be a shame not to bodydrop this car since the floors and trunk floors are all getting replaced at once. pics of masterseries on the inside body panels coming soon. this car will NEVER rust again! 

www.masterseriesct.com is the shit!


----------



## Skim

>


Did you have to notch your frame that much to lay the body on the ground or could you have done a mini notch?

This was a picture of it before I cut the fenders so I could lay the X-member (bags with drop spindles) no notch right now.


[/quote]
That's johns 60 wagon. He did a monster notch that wasn't really necessary.


----------



## My63impala

Any other bodydropped impalas


----------



## REV. chuck

> Did you have to notch your frame that much to lay the body on the ground or could you have done a mini notch?
> 
> This was a picture of it before I cut the fenders so I could lay the X-member (bags with drop spindles) no notch right now.


That's johns 60 wagon. He did a monster notch that wasn't really necessary.
[/quote]

it was necessary  

if he put dual port air cylinders on the rear he could suck the wheels off the ground :cheesy:


----------



## impala_631

the x frame would be a bad idea to try to build a stock floor frame in my opinion,i would opt with a traditonal bodydrop,or rework the body mounts to get you closer to the rocker


----------



## clownen

well i decided to section mine and almost have it weilded back up. i done all the frame work over the winter so its almost ready it will lay out on 22 (if i can afford them) i will get pics up soon


----------



## purpl7duece

> _Originally posted by low225_@Mar 10 2009, 12:28 AM~13233421
> *
> my advice to you is to save yourself the confusion and extend your rockers.... i can walk you through it if youd like.
> *


Wow!! That is the worst advice I have ever heard!!! Please stop touching real cars and go play with plastic models if you wanna take the pussy way out.


----------



## blacksmith

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece_@May 15 2009, 09:56 PM~13902648
> *Wow!! That is the worst advice I have ever heard!!! Please stop touching real cars and go play with plastic models if you wanna take the pussy way out.
> *


he still hasn't showed me how to accomplish this mod.... GO GO GADGET ROCKERS :loco:


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie

extend rockers? this aint no 80s S10 with fiberglass flares/running boards :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie

apparently the PO before i got the deuce from Tommy notched the uppers so it cleared the cylinder when lowered but with 13's and 155/80s it doesnt even come close to needing notched. looks like it might have had some 20's or something on it at one time and that it needed it. bullshit mod tho. i have my gold D's on the Magnum but might make it to the 62 after the bodydrop. if so, i'll probably switch out to bags since it will not be a hopper at all. then i can get Hydroholics to send me some mounts and do the pumps on the Magnum with 13's or 14s. yep, i'm sick of seeing big wheels on them, i'm gonna fuck shit up and do it OLD SCHOOL. uffin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece_@May 15 2009, 11:56 PM~13902648
> *Wow!! That is the worst advice I have ever heard!!! Please stop touching real cars and go play with plastic models if you wanna take the pussy way out.
> *


 :0


----------



## blacksmith

> _Originally posted by GrandPrixOnThree_@May 17 2009, 08:41 AM~13911510
> *Magnum with 13's or 14s. yep, i'm sick of seeing big wheels on them, i'm gonna fuck shit up and do it OLD SCHOOL.  uffin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## low225

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece_@May 15 2009, 10:56 PM~13902648
> *Wow!! That is the worst advice I have ever heard!!! Please stop touching real cars and go play with plastic models if you wanna take the pussy way out.
> *


you feel that breeze over your head? its not a jet... its sarcasm.... now run along and play nice


----------



## southside64

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY2_@Dec 24 2008, 09:40 AM~12516267
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SWEET!!!!!!


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie

TTMFT!! anyone got floor pics of these drops? or if the two 62s here are different cars or the same?.... i dont plan on running rocker mouldings but I do plan to flatten the 3 layers of pinch welds where the inner/outer rockers meet with the inside support Z shaped piece and the quarter panel. 

my replacement outer rockers come about 1/2" from meeting the inners, even tho the quarter panel was spot-on. Sooo... i gotta bend it in to meet and lay it all flat so it matches.


----------



## My63impala

clownen you got that thing welded up yet ready to see some pics bro


----------



## 66since96

Fuck this bullshit, it all makes it lay nice. 
And Im extending everything right now.

Can we get some more Bad Ass Pic of Impala's on frame?


----------



## rollinlo64

here's a pic of my vert layn frame on 14's.. redoin the entire car to lay out on 20's in a year or so plus got a LS1 camaro engine with a 700r4 for highway crusin!!










got bored on the way home from a car show. my friend said i think you can fit under there, i said nah, well apparently she was right. this pic isn't the best pic. there's one where the entire car is under the tractor. LAYIN on the FRAME!! but this one still kicks ass!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by rollinlo64_@Sep 9 2009, 09:20 PM~15033941
> *here's a pic of my vert layn frame on 14's.. redoin the entire car to lay out on 20's in a year or so plus got a LS1 camaro engine with a 700r4 for highway crusin!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got bored on the way home from a car show. my friend said i think you can fit under there, i said nah, well apparently she was right. this pic isn't the best pic. there's one where the entire car is under the tractor. LAYIN on the FRAME!! but this one still kicks ass!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that a pretty 64!


----------



## mrbg

nice


----------



## mrbg

I like that!!


----------



## rollinlo64

Thanks guy, last picture taken of the car before it goes under the knife again.. new mods coming in the near future. 

LS1, 700R4, 20's front and Back, new interior


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie

*wheremybitchesat?*

TTT for bodydropped Impalas.. I'm gonna try to get my wrap done soon,notch the rear and measure for 22's all around, bagged, wheelhouses sectioned, gas door pocket almost eliminated, with pinch weld deleted and laying rocker. fuck it it's only metal!


----------



## yuma64

Bodydropped Impalas.... sweet!!!


----------



## flakejobrob

Gotta b more at this point right!?


----------



## 62Impala13s

http://youtu.be/DG_jPV4zoVE


----------

